# photo website.



## gossamer. (May 27, 2006)

this is my new website.
it contains only smaller pictures or my actual pictures.
because i am currently lazy.
no-one has to visit it or anything,
but it's there if anyone's interested.

http://gossamer.bappy.com/main.html​


----------



## Philip Weir (May 31, 2006)

Hi Gossamer. 
I must comment being a fellow "downunderer"  Nice clean site and fine quality shots, but noticed the lack of contact details. I guess you did that on purpose. Philip.
What do you think of mine.
www.philipweirphotography.com


----------

